# Commentaries on Galatians



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

Yesterday, as we were reading a chapter in Galatians, I found myself unprepared to answer one of my son's questions. I'd like to spend some time studying Galatians, and I was wondering which commentaries (preferably online) do a good job with Galatians?

BTW, the verse that caught my son's attention was:

Gal 2:17 But if, while we seek to be justified by Christ, we ourselves also are found sinners, *is therefore Christ the minister of sin?.* God forbid.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 4, 2006)

Calvin and Luther. Both quite good. I think you can easily find Calvin on line. Not sure about Luther.


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Calvin and Luther. Both quite good. I think you can easily find Calvin on line. Not sure about Luther.


Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

Martin Luther on Galatians

John Calvin on Galatians

Matthew Henry on Galatians


----------



## Casey (May 4, 2006)

NIGTC on Galatians by FF Bruce. (Might be more technical than those already suggested, but it's also more recent.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

Hendrickson's commentaries are superb.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

Thomas Boston on Galatians


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## Larry Hughes (May 5, 2006)

Bob,

Luther without a doubt is THE commentary on Galatians. Calvin next behind him.

I believe it was Bunyan that said that next to holy writ itself he would have Luther's commentary on Galatians above all other books. I agree.

Ldh


----------



## blhowes (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> Bob,
> 
> Luther without a doubt is THE commentary on Galatians. Calvin next behind him.
> ...


I like the way he explains the verse I mentioned in the original post:



> Paul has good reason for calling the minister of the Law the minister of sin, for the Law reveals our sinfulness. The realization of sin in turn frightens the heart and drives it to despair. Therefore all exponents of the Law and of works deserve to be called tyrants and oppressors.
> 
> The purpose of the Law is to reveal sin. That this is the purpose of the Law can be seen from the account of the giving of the Law as reported in the nineteenth and twentieth chapters of Exodus. Moses brought the people out of their tents to have God speak to them personally from a cloud. But the people trembled with fear, fled, and standing aloof they begged Moses: "Speak thou with us, and we will hear: but let not God speak with us, lest we die." The proper office of the Law is to lead us out of our tents, in other words, out of the security of our self-trust, into the presence of God, that we may perceive His anger at our sinfulness.
> 
> All who say that faith alone in Christ does not justify a person, convert Christ into a minister of sin, a teacher of the Law, and a cruel tyrant who requires the impossible. All merit-seekers take Christ for a new lawgiver.



That makes sense.


----------



## Larry Hughes (May 5, 2006)

Yep, it helps to understand "minister" as "servant" too.


----------



## blhowes (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> Yep, it helps to understand "minister" as "servant" too.


I'll have to give that some thought. 

(I wish it was morning now. My brain's fried from a hectic day of work..._I tried to think, but nothing happened_).

Gal 2:17 But if, while we seek to be justified by Christ, we ourselves also are found sinners, is therefore Christ the *servant* of sin?.


----------



## blhowes (May 5, 2006)

Quick question:

Gal 1:10 (Geneva) For nowe *preach* I mans doctrine, or Gods? or go I about to please men? for if I should yet please men, I were not the seruant of Christ. 

Gal 1:10 (KJV) For do I now *persuade* men, or God? or do I seek to please men? for if I yet pleased men, I should not be the servant of Christ. 

Gal 1:10 (ESV) For am I now *seeking the approval* of man, or of God? Or am I trying to please man? If I were still trying to please man, I would not be a servant of Christ.

Preach, persuade, or seeking the approval of. Which is closest to the correct meaning?


----------



## blhowes (May 5, 2006)

Anybody know of any good online sermons on the book of Galatians?


----------



## MICWARFIELD (May 5, 2006)

Bob,

Here's a small quote from Wuest's word studies:

"Persuade is from Peitho which means "to persuade." The more precise meaning in this context is, "to win over, to conciliate and render friendly to one's self.""

He then gives what he calls an "Expanded translation" of the verse:

"For, am I at this present moment seeking to win the favor of men rather than the approval of God? Or, am I making it my business to be constantly pleasing men? If I still were pleasing men, in that case Christ's bondslave I would not be."

It sounds like he would agree most with the ESV on this one.


----------



## blhowes (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for your help, Mike.



[Edited on 5-7-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## Larry Hughes (May 7, 2006)

It helps this way:


"All who say that faith alone in Christ does not justify a person, convert Christ into a minister (servant) of sin, a teacher of the Law, and a cruel tyrant who requires the impossible. All merit-seekers take Christ for a new lawgiver. "

The law in this sense is a servant of sin, exposes it and as aside effect, sins reaction to law, increases it as Paul says. Christ does away with it by grace alone.

L


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Anybody know of any good online sermons on the book of Galatians?



William Guthrie's Sermon on Gal. 2.20

Six Sermons by Robert Traill on Gal. 2.21

Charles Spurgeon on Gal. 4.6

Charles Spurgeon on Gal. 4.24

J.C. Ryle's Sermon on Gal. 6.14

Sermon Audio - Galatians

John Calvin's Sermons on Galatians


----------



## blhowes (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


The man is a walking internet database!

Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


That's nothing compared to his knowledge of pop culture!


----------

